# Regarding Opera...



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Since a lot of opera is written and performed in a language other than English, how are you supposed to know what's going on? I haven't had much exposure to opera outside of what I've watched on YouTube, but most of the time there aren't any subtitles, and obviously if you were to see it live you wouldn't have that luxury either. What are you supposed to do?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

GodNickSatan said:


> and obviously if you were to see it live you wouldn't have that luxury either


Wrong. It's standard today to have screen with subtitles in opera house. So much for your "öbvious" conclusions.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Well there you go. I guess I gotta get out more.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

GodNickSatan said:


> Well there you go. I guess I gotta get out more.


Also opera DVDs have subtitles in a variety of languages.

Pre-surtitle days in opera houses, you had to read the libretto first, or event take it with you. It's still an option for CDs, although I usually just read the synopsis and take my chances.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm usually fine with just the synopsis, even absent subtitles, if the staging and acting is competent. It's not like I'm catching every word even if it's in English.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I found the DVD with subtitles to be very helpful, much more helpful than an English version of the opera. Reading the libretto is a good idea too because the subtitles are not always covering everything sung.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

GodNickSatan said:


> Since a lot of opera is written and performed in a language other than English, how are you supposed to know what's going on? I haven't had much exposure to opera outside of what I've watched on YouTube, but most of the time there aren't any subtitles, and obviously if you were to see it live you wouldn't have that luxury either. What are you supposed to do?


There is a lot of music in "foreign" languages quite apart from opera. If you want to enjoy it you have to research it or just don't bother---but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

moody said:


> There is a lot of music in "foreign" languages quite apart from opera. If you want to enjoy it you have to research it or just don't bother---but it's worth it in the end.


With opera, it seems more important to know what is going on, but I do enjoy a lot of choral music that is in foreign language without understanding it. Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is one such work for example. As the human voice is a beautiful musical instrument you can enjoy such works without knowing the words.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Before you go, read a synopsis of the opera and get a pocket version of the libretto (the "script"). Read through it a few times and bring it with you to the performance. Read through each act 10-15 minutes before you see it. Learn some key words in French, German and Italian for "I love you", "death" "tyrant" "let's go", "leave me" etc; and you should be fine.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Wrong. It's standard today to have screen with subtitles in opera house. So much for your "öbvious" conclusions.


You don't know what you don't know. I didn't know about surtitles before I went to see an opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GodNickSatan said:


> Well there you go. I guess I gotta get out more.


Well don't let anyone put you off. There's lots of help for a newcomer.

In European opera houses, often there are surtitles in English and in the local language as well. Opera CD box sets contain booklets with the history & brief synopsis of the opera & the words as sung & in other languages. And as member mamascarlatti says DVDs have subtitles in various languages.

I'm a bit of an opera junkie but when I decide to see an opera I don't know, I do homework. And Wiki is a good starting point.

I hope you enjoy your opera journey!


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone (apart from Aramis). I'm going to explore more opera and your suggestions will definitely help.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

GodNickSatan said:


> Thanks everyone (apart from Aramis). I'm going to explore more opera and your suggestions will definitely help.


I suggest that you check out Fidelio. The best one I have found is Bernstein 1978 available in both DVD and CD.


----------

